# Why hard copies of lab's matter...



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had a dose adjustment for my replacement medications in an attempt to raise my FT-4 and FT-3 to bring me to an optimal euthyroid state back in early December and had labs done on 1/19/10 to see where I ended up.

With that said "I trusted my doctor had ordered the proper tests" when the nurse called and told me my results. I found it odd that the range was so strange but "trusted my doctor's" ability to order the correct labs - again, the FT-4 and FT-3, that I had specifically requested he order. My results were in perfect range, they were the picture child of perfect thyroid function (for someone without a thyroid) LOL

Usually I get a hard copy but this was a first visit and when I asked the nurse to send a hard copy I guess she didn't hear me.:tongue0015:

So 7 weeks go by and I need a refill on my prescriptions so I call and am told I need to come in and see the doctor. The entire month of January I am feeling extreme anxiety most days and I'm thinking it's got to be anxiety from too high a thyroid lab but the results "I trusted my doctor" to convey correctly looked fine.

I took this required office visit (for a refill) as an opportunity to ask for labs. I actually felt my body "vibrating" two nights ago as it used to while hyper - so I asked for the usual FT-4 and FT-3 I need to properly dose myself and he declined. When I was exiting the nurse told me to go back for labs, strange I thought, until she handed me my results from January which clearly showed the "doctor I trusted" ordered the incorrect test , a T4 instead of a FT-4 which makes all the difference in the world.

My anxiety levels have been through the roof most of January and alot in Feb and March but based on my labs run in January I should not have been experiencing any hyper symptoms, again, " I trusted my doctor had ordered correctly".

I'm going to play a game here and make a prediction that when I get my FT-4 and FT-3 levels the FT-4 is going to be sky high and over range or at least at the very top. Been there / done that / no need to suffer but when the doctor screws up YOU SUFFER!

SO BE SURE TO GET HARD COPIES OF YOUR LABS SO YOU CAN SEE FOR YOURSELF THAT THEY RUN THE RIGHT LAB'S FOR YOU TO DOSE FROM. This is for both anti thyroid med's and T-4 replacement meds.

Thanks for listening to my rant!:aim33:

Here I am trying to be the chilled patient and get screwed yet again by the medical field, ya would think I would learn a lesson but I keep giving them credit for all the schooling they did to earn their M.D.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> I had a dose adjustment for my replacement medications in an attempt to raise my FT-4 and FT-3 to bring me to an optimal euthyroid state back in early December and had labs done on 1/19/10 to see where I ended up.
> 
> With that said "I trusted my doctor had ordered the proper tests" when the nurse called and told me my results. I found it odd that the range was so strange but "trusted my doctor's" ability to order the correct labs - again, the FT-4 and FT-3, that I had specifically requested he order. My results were in perfect range, they were the picture child of perfect thyroid function (for someone without a thyroid) LOL
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. I am thinking you might like to "sticky" this for a while so it does not get lost in the rush.

This is very very important advice based on experience and I will be waiting w/ bated breath to find out what your Frees are.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, indeed! I completely agree! Luckily my endo has started sending out copies of lab results instead of just the annoying little card saying all is "normal". I can't wait to see what your results are!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I am completely confused :confused0003:

The nurse called yesterday (yes... 1 day after labs were taken) and I had her fax them over as well which she did.

1/19/10	
TSH <0.1 (.40-4) 
FT-4	not run	
FT-3, 3.7 (2.0-4.4)	
125mcg/12.5mcg Cytomel 
T4, 7.2 (4.5-12.5)

4/1/10
TSH <0.1 (.40-4)
FT-4, 1.26 (.89-1.76)
FT-3, 3.4 (2.0-4.4) 
125mcg/12.5mcg Cytomel 
T4, 7.3 (4.5-12.5)

This new GP likes to run Total 4 which is a waste of money (mine) so next time I am going to tell him not to run it. I posted it so people can see that even how it does not track with actual FT numbers. This is the first GP who does not even mention my lack of TSH so he's a keeper - at least for now.

My labs are not out of whack at all but they obviously are not right for me so I am considering reducing my Cytomel by 1/2 pill (I currently take 2.5 5mcg pills daily) to see if the anxious feeling resolves. The FT-3 on both labs is the highest it has been for me post op so I obviously cannot handle it and will do an experiment to see if lowering my Cytomel dose helps. The reason I had a slight decrease in my FT-3 is because I have been having difficulty remembering my 3rd daily dose which is the 1/2 pill so I'm going to completely give it up for awhile and see how it goes.

Caffeine is also another thing I am eliminating from my diet except for my morning 1/2 caffeine coffee.

While I have been under extreme stress since the month after going onto this dose I still believe the higher lab's are the culprit even though they are not what most would consider high they are obviously too high for me - not the trick is figuring out whether it is the FT-3 or FT-4 which is causing the symptoms.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> I am completely confused :confused0003:
> 
> The nurse called yesterday (yes... 1 day after labs were taken) and I had her fax them over as well which she did.
> 
> ...


I wonder if you have ever had your ferritin checked? I asked because your labs look so good and if a person has low ferritin, that can cause hyper/anxious feelings.

Nobody knows their body better than the owner so let us know how you feel skipping that half pill. You should know in about 72 hours. Half life is very very short as you no doubt already know (some stuff is for reader's benefit.)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Andros said:


> I wonder if you have ever had your ferritin checked? I asked because your labs look so good and if a person has low ferritin, that can cause hyper/anxious feelings.
> 
> Nobody knows their body better than the owner so let us know how you feel skipping that half pill. You should know in about 72 hours. Half life is very very short as you no doubt already know (some stuff is for reader's benefit.)


My iron is fine - I had endometrial ablation for low ferritin several years ago. Last check was Jan '09 78 (10-120) Sept '06 start 18

I take a multi vit with 12mcg elemental iron so I am sure ferritin levels are good as they have only icrreased since ablation


----------

